# [SOLVED] Will a scratch on the surface of a cpu do damage?



## DavidWen (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahh, I was stupid enough to put that AMD sticker on the CPU, and when trying to get that bloody thing off I scratched the silvery chronium (or is it Nickle?) surface. Not big scratches or dents, but quite noticable, as shown in the pictures. You can see several shallow scratches and one horizontal scratch near the product ID, which is slightly deeper. None of the scratches reveal the copper interior immediately above the silicon. Would it have any negative impact on the performance of the proccessor?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Will a scratch on the surface of a cpu do damage?*

A scratch in the heatspreader won't affect the CPU at all.


----------



## DavidWen (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Will a scratch on the surface of a cpu do damage?*



JMPC said:


> A scratch in the heatspreader won't affect the CPU at all.


 Thanks for replying. Thought I'd have damaged the CPU somehow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Will a scratch on the surface of a cpu do damage?*

The thermal pad/paste will fill the scratch.


----------

